# How good are you at detecting scams?



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2011)

http://threattest.knowthenet.org.uk/

Here's the results of a study conducted by the same site:
http://knowthenet.org.uk/articles/knowthenet-study-reveals-face-brit-most-likely-be-scammed-online-0


I got 12/13 correct (messed up on one phishing scam calling it fake when it was real).


----------



## erocker (Jan 15, 2011)

You didn't mess up on the phishing scam question. If my bank needed that information they would contact me via phone or a letter.


----------



## mrsemi (Jan 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> You didn't mess up on the phishing scam question. If my bank needed that information they would contact me via phone or a letter.



Agreed


----------



## a_ump (Jan 16, 2011)

got 11/13, one malware mistake and a bank phishing one. Shoulda listened to erockers advice before doing the test haha, young and haven't bothered with banks much.

It honestly surprises me how people fall for the majority of those tricks, esp malware, big flashy lettering or something colorful...just says "bullshit" all by itself.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2011)

13/13. I wasn't really sure about the FedEx one, in the end got it right lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2011)

no surprises here for me. i am leet scam detector.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> You didn't mess up on the phishing scam question. If my bank needed that information they would contact me via phone or a letter.



yeah i still remember yahoo, or gmail or anything that you are registered on would never asking bout your id and pass, so if you find it on ur inbox it should be fake


----------



## HXL492 (Jan 16, 2011)

11/13
Failed the phishing test, only 1 correct
I mean how am I supposed to detect a fake letter from the bank? (I'm only 15 btw)
The Facebook question was also quite hard as I've never used Facebook before...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2011)

HXL492 said:


> 11/13
> Failed the phishing test, only 1 correct
> I mean how am I supposed to detect a fake letter from the bank? (I'm only 15 btw)
> The Facebook question was also quite hard as I've never used Facebook before...



anything, anywhere that asks for personal details is a scam.

official stuff always links back to their website in plain text too - never an image that is a clicky link where it could lead to anything.


----------



## trickson (Jan 16, 2011)

11/13 is mine . I messed up on the bank one and 1 more I miss clicked it !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

11/13 here. The bank question is bullshit. My bank would never contact me like that with "Terms and Conditions" The scam rolex got me to. Why because it had a number to call and such. Anyway I don't buy shit unless its off Newegg or an established website like Tiger Direct or such.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> You didn't mess up on the phishing scam question. If my bank needed that information they would contact me via phone or a letter.



Depends on which one he meant. The terms and conditions one sounds right. Mine started with emails, then moved onto letters, then finally phone calls just to tell me about some crap that didn't matter.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 11/13 here. The bank question is bullshit. My bank would never contact me like that with "Terms and Conditions" The scam rolex got me to. Why because it had a number to call and such. Anyway I don't but shit unless its off Newegg or an established website like Tiger Direct or such.



bank question was easy. they didnt ask for any details at all, and told you to go to their website as opposed to 'CLICK THIS LINK HERE OR WE DISABLE YOUR ACCOUNT'

they asked for nothing, and told you to go through official channels to do things. if it was a scam, it couldnt DO anything.


rolex was also piss easy, it had a dozen links to things on the bottom they also sold - including BMW cars lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bank question was easy. they didnt ask for any details at all, and told you to go to their website as opposed to 'CLICK THIS LINK HERE OR WE DISABLE YOUR ACCOUNT'
> 
> they asked for nothing, and told you to go through official channels to do things. if it was a scam, it couldnt DO anything.
> 
> ...



Well yeah  Anyway like I said I wouldn't be buying a Rolex off line anyway unless it was the Rolex website. Whats funny is my gut told me it was fake but I was following the reasoning they gave from the other test (It has phone numbers).


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well yeah  Anyway like I said I wouldn't be buying a Rolex off line anyway unless it was the Rolex website. Whats funny is my gut told me it was fake but I was following the reasoning they gave from the other test (It has phone numbers).



I want a Rolex for 145 quid... Hell even a fake one, I mean who's able to tell the difference except people who wer real ones. And I do not tend to hang around with them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I want a Rolex for 145 quid... Hell even a fake one, I mean who's able to tell the difference except people who wer real ones. And I do not tend to hang around with them.



In Miami I could get you one for 25 bucks only a jeweler could tell was fake. I had one that sported a Seiko internal that kept awesome time. Only way you could tell is it didn't have the double tick of the minute hand.


----------



## stevednmc (Jan 16, 2011)

12/13 for me! My bank doesnt send things through email either, so i figured it as fake.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> You didn't mess up on the phishing scam question. If my bank needed that information they would contact me via phone or a letter.



Hell No,  The times i have phoned them and asked them for my info and said no has me saying me saying Hell no to them lol.

Counterfeit goods 3 out of 4.  Dam pizza pan,  so i would not a got it where's my loss lol.
Social Networking Scams 3 out of 3.
Malware scams 3 out of 3.
Phishing scams   ignored a true bank letter at no harm to me just find out the hard way and would have to call or call in the bank to sort it lol.

Like some others said already bank sends me nothing too and if they did i would ignore that too.


----------



## trickson (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a confession I did not read through any of the posts they had up not but the first sentence and got a 11/13 not bad I am sure if I read them through all the way I would have scored a perfect 13/13 !


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 16, 2011)

all but the banking email that "just notifies"... LOL.. thought it was fake.. I don't bank online... how some people fall for these is bad. 

Like at kroger this one woman that went to the customer service desk (my hubby worked there) fell for sending like 400 bucks to a nigerian scammer. She got an email...... LOLOLOLOL...... My hubby was there (but not handling it) and gladly it wouldn't run through..... sorry broad prolly went to another kroger and lost 400 bucks!!!


----------



## KieX (Jan 16, 2011)

12/13 Bank question one too because they should notify by letter.

In Thunderbird you can hover over the links of an email to see if they match with that shown in the status bar at the bottom. So even if nothing is requested and a nice link is given you don't get fooled by going somewhere you wish you didn't

http://img.techpowerup.org/110116/Capture.jpg


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 16, 2011)

12/13.  Alas, I also failed the banking one.  I dont have a bank account and havent had one for over 7+ years, so I wouldn't ever get one of those types of e mails.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 16, 2011)

If anything this test maid me think it was fake from the start but i don't care about viruses.
Also my bank does everything online.
EDIT: lol i got a email from my bank when i was doing this test






missed this one i put fake because no alternative views




The only ones i missed i put fake but they were real, so i didn't really lose but i knew the fake ones at least


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 16, 2011)

11/13

Phishing and fake goods got me down


----------



## hat (Jan 16, 2011)

The handbag got me, thought it was fake. Other than that I got them all.

"This range is has a featherweight construction..."


----------

